# Lots of fatbass tonight.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Well fitting that I finally met fatbass today. I also caught several fat bass with my son and my buddy. They were exceptionally fat tonight. All were caught off spinner baits. Here are some pictures, enjoy.

The boy.










fixed blade.



















Bret


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Nicely done , I been building my spinnerbait collection to hit the water with lately


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Some nice fish, I am jealous of your situation out there. That would be quite a set up. I would never want to work or anything! :mrgreen:


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

sweet bucketmouths, fellas!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Man Fixed you guys nailed them largies...Some of the largies are just plain |-O-| ... WTG...looks like an outstanding time had by all. Did your Son out fish you again... :mrgreen: 

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a awesome day thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I need a pond.

That looks like a great time with your kid. He catches his fair share. Good job.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm just jealous , so i can't talk good. What I will say, is good on ya, but I'm still jealous. One of these days, hopefully before they put me in a nursing home and if the Sparkinator is still alive, we'll find a pond.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

I believe every street corner should have a pond like that!
SUPER JEALOUS, it's been a rough start for me this season. :evil: 
Glad your teachin your boy right at a young age.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Look I caught you a delicious bass! Fixed you are fading away no longer can you claim to be a "big guy" pretty soon you will be in those beefcake shots. :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Look I caught you a delicious bass! Fixed you are fading away no longer can you claim to be a "big guy" pretty soon you will be in those beefcake shots. :mrgreen:


Thanks for noticing orvis.  I've lost over 20 pounds since is saw yeah in January.


----------



## Spike (May 15, 2008)

what are the fishin regs out there? Can a guy troll around wth his bowmount and be ok?


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Spike said:


> what are the fishin regs out there? Can a guy troll around wth his bowmount and be ok?


It costs at least $1000 per month to fish out here. That or however much an average mortgage is Only for residents.

I fished it today. I love living out here


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

cheech said:


> Only for residents.


...and guests?


----------



## Spike (May 15, 2008)

Thanks Cheech. I guess thats one way to stimulate the economy LOL


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> cheech said:
> 
> 
> > Only for residents.
> ...


yes... guests who bring plenty of Dew.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice bass there fix blade. Your soon looks like he having a good time.


----------



## soda (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice fish!! Thanks for the pictures!


----------

